# MMA fighter Jarrod Wyatt Rips Out His Friends Heart While Tripping on Shrooms



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Friday, May. 28 2010 @ 7:00AM
​
Justin Davis noticed his friend Jarrod Wyatt acting strangely earlier in the day after drinking some wild mushroom tea. Davis left the Requa, California home, then returned early in the morning to pick up his dog. He instead found a grisly sight...

Wyatt, described as a 26-year-old cage fighter, was standing in the living room naked and bloodied with the brutalized body of his friend, Taylor Powell. Wyatt told Davis he was going to cut out Powell's heart.

Davis left to find a pay phone and call police. When deputies arrived, they found Wyatt on the couch with Powell's body. Most of his face had been removed. A eyeball was laying in the middle of the living room. There was a large cut in his chest, which Wyatt used to remove some of Powell's organs, including his heart. He told deputies that he had thrown the heart into a fire.

A coroner's report later revealed that Wyatt had ripped out Powell's heart while he was still alive, causing him to bleed to death. He'd also been brutally beaten. Indentations in the wall showed that Powell had his head repeatedly rammed into the wall.

Detectives found wild mushrooms in the kitchen, but there's been no indication if they played a role in Wyatt's behavior. As he was carted off to jail, Wyatt repeatedly told police that he'd killed Powell.
He's been charged with first-degree murder. (Special thanks to readers My and x3 for the tip.)


----------



## legking (Jun 15, 2007)

Dear god, I honestly thought the thread title was a joke. Words escape me.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

People are F'ed up.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i thought this was a joke, this is crazy, its real... unbelivialble


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Thread is in the wrong section first off.

I thought the thread title was a joke at first, like he said something to hurt his friend but jesus christ it turns out to be literal. That's a bit scary and it only goes to show you what humans are capable of when they are not in control of their minds. Regardless of it he was under the influence of shrooms or had flipped his lid, this is just a scary thing to read.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

That's just totally insane! I've been on shrooms many times and I can tell you I never tried ripping any friend's eyes, ears, fingers, let alone a heart out. :confused03:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> That's just totally insane! I've been on shrooms many times and I can tell you I never tried ripping any friend's eyes, ears, fingers, let alone a heart out. :confused03:


I second that...


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I second that...


Word. That dude had to be on some much more severe hallucinogenic's to go that crazy. The worst stories that I know to be true involve people that took way to much acid and they didnt do anything even remotely similar to this crazy stuff. There had to be some serious issues along with some kind of ridiculous multiplier affect going on here. No way this was the result of Mushrooms or even any one drug that im familiar with.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Holy crap! I though the title was some sort of euphemism for... I don't know. That's ******* awful. Sounds like a horror movie come true right there. Shrooms anyone?


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

You're more likely to see Aliens who tell you the mysterys of the Universe then you are to want to harm ANYTHING when on shrooms. The dude obviously had issues. I've done shrooms and LSD plenty of times and never wanted to hurt anyone, I just wanted to wear a robe and listen to music for the rest of my life in the Pleiades star system.


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

holy shit thats unreal


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

Did he survive?

:confused05:


----------



## WOGSY (Apr 22, 2007)

Benge said:


> Did he survive?
> 
> :confused05:


Did who survive??
The guy who got his heart cut out while he was still alive??

Well Im no doctor sir but I highly doubt it!


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

Imagine being the guy's lawyer... Yes there is actually a person out there trying to get him free.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

That is fucked the **** up :thumbsdown:


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Holy crap! I though the title was some sort of euphemism for... I don't know. That's ******* awful. Sounds like a horror movie come true right there. Shrooms anyone?


No kidding, I figured it was something like the guy cheating on his wife and spilling the secret in front of everyone while he was high.

But this? ****, there are no words.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

pfffft. I won't hesitate to eat my shrooms, because I am not a complete psychotic serial killer with the intention of cutting someones heart out. This is WILD. I would be so interested to see any kind of photos or mugshots from this.


----------



## gogoplata boy (Oct 7, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> You're more likely to see Aliens who tell you the mysterys of the Universe then you are to want to harm ANYTHING when on shrooms. The dude obviously had issues. I've done shrooms and LSD plenty of times and never wanted to hurt anyone, I just wanted to wear a robe and listen to music for the rest of my life in the Pleiades star system.


Same here Bro...well except I don't always find my robe. I'm the most dangerous totally sober (fully cognitive and calculating), but even then, not enough to kill without provocation. He clearly had other demons battling within him. My condolences to that kids family. Its bad enough for a parent to bury a child, but in that condition...oh my goodness, I just couldn't imagine.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0492486/

...


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

what kind of trip was he having to do that? like what was he actually thinking about? ohh no my friend is dying i will have to smash his head in to a wall a few times and rip out most of his organs to save him.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

God damn that is vicious. I don't know what kind of shrooms that dude was on but shit...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> That's just totally insane! I've been on shrooms many times and I can tell you I never tried ripping any friend's eyes, ears, fingers, let alone a heart out. :confused03:





SideWays222 said:


> I second that...


 
I second your second and raise you 5 shrooms and still never had a trip like that, I have flipped sure, but not in a manor consistent with the above story....still seems too crazy to believe....WoW


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

wow i dont think this has much to do with mushrooms(never tried them) I think the guy is just straight up crazy.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

what

the

f*ck?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

he definitely looks crazy


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Unfortunately, they won't find him completely at fault because he was high in the process of the crime.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

That is just really disturbing...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> I second your second and raise you 5 shrooms and still never had a trip like that, I have flipped sure, but not in a manor consistent with the above story....still seems too crazy to believe....WoW


If i saw blood tripping out i would be closer to crying then i would continuing to rip someones heart out...


It definitely isnt the shrooms fault this happend... Then man is a nutcase and deserves to be in prison for the rest of his life. Ripping someones heart out while still alive is just insane...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Word. That dude had to be on some much more severe hallucinogenic's to go that crazy. The worst stories that I know to be true involve people that took way to much acid and they didnt do anything even remotely similar to this crazy stuff. There had to be some serious issues along with some kind of ridiculous multiplier affect going on here. No way this was the result of Mushrooms or even any one drug that im familiar with.


yeah, he had to have major issues coming into the experience. the shrooms probably, unfortunately, brought them waaaay out. i read that he was deemed to be still too high to make it to his first court appearance, which is further evidence that his problems are within himself since shrooms only last a few hours.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thats what happens when you hang out with people who look like this.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh and the guy is 1-0, kind of sad to see the MMA factor being mentioned so prominently given that fact. We don't need this kind of exposure for the sport :/


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Oh and the guy is 1-0, kind of sad to see the MMA factor being mentioned so prominently given that fact. We don't need this kind of exposure for the sport :/


Yeah... i thought that too. I wonder if his job would have been mentioned if he had a different career.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah... i thought that too. I wonder if his job would have been mentioned if he had a different career.


The only thing I can think is because the victim was his training partner. It's not uncommon to note the relationship between the aggressor and victim. The ridiculously gory nature of the crime doesn't help either.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Nefilim777 said:


> You're more likely to see Aliens who tell you the mysterys of the Universe then you are to want to harm ANYTHING when on shrooms. The dude obviously had issues. I've done shrooms and LSD plenty of times and never wanted to hurt anyone, I just wanted to wear a robe and listen to music for the rest of my life in the Pleiades star system.


we would be great friends


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Nefilim777 said:


> You're more likely to see Aliens who tell you the mysterys of the Universe then you are to want to harm ANYTHING when on shrooms. The dude obviously had issues. I've done shrooms and LSD plenty of times and never wanted to hurt anyone, I just wanted to wear a robe and listen to music for the rest of my life in the Pleiades star system.


quote of the ******* year :thumbsup:

Guys like him give shrooms a bad name.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

Jarrod Wyatt would still get crushed by Rush...just sayin'


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

gogoplata boy said:


> Same here Bro...well except I don't always find my robe. I'm the most dangerous totally sober (fully cognitive and calculating), but even then, not enough to kill without provocation. He clearly had other demons battling within him. My condolences to that kids family. Its bad enough for a parent to bury a child, but in that condition...oh my goodness, I just couldn't imagine.





rabakill said:


> we would be great friends





Soakked said:


> quote of the ******* year :thumbsup:
> 
> Guys like him give shrooms a bad name.


I think we all need to meet up and travel to space.

And as Bill Hicks said;
_
You never see a positive drug story on the news. They always have the same LSD story. You've all seen it: "Today a young man on acid...thought he could fly...jumped out of a building...what a tragedy!" What a dick. He's an idiot. If he thought he could fly why didn't he take off from the ground first? Check it out? You don't see geese lined up to catch elevators to fly south; they fly from the ******* ground._


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

UrbanBounca said:


> Unfortunately, they won't find him completely at fault because he was high in the process of the crime.


why not? it was his choice to get high, who else can you blame?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> why not? it was his choice to get high, who else can you blame?


In some legal jurisdictions, being under the influence of a drug can be used as evidence of diminished mental capacity, which can then sometimes be argue that they're less, or not at all, responsible for their actions.


----------



## Patranus (Jul 12, 2009)

HexRei said:


> In some legal jurisdictions, being under the influence of a drug can be used as evidence of diminished mental capacity, which can then sometimes be argue that they're less, or not at all, responsible for their actions.


So you are saying that if I DUI kill someone I can plead "diminished capacity" because I was drunk and not responsible for my actions?


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Patranus said:


> So you are saying that if I DUI kill someone I can plead "diminished capacity" because I was drunk and not responsible for my actions?


Well no but you'd probably get manslaughter instead of first degree murder, which is a far reduced sentence, depending on location of course.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

California does have the death penalty, so you never know what will happen.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

HexRei said:


> In some legal jurisdictions, being under the influence of a drug can be used as evidence of diminished mental capacity, which can then sometimes be argue that they're less, or not at all, responsible for their actions.


I fall back on that particular defense every time I bone a fat chick.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

sicc said:


> Friday, May. 28 2010 @ 7:00AM
> ​
> Justin Davis noticed his friend Jarrod Wyatt acting strangely earlier in the day after drinking some wild mushroom tea. Davis left the Requa, California home, then returned early in the morning to pick up his dog. He instead found a grisly sight...
> 
> ...


 
.......Wait wait wait ......there are still pay phones out there?


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

G_Land said:


> .......Wait wait wait ......there are still pay phones out there?


I'm not sure which is worse, that this si what you take from the OP or that I though the same thing. 

I am also thinking if he brewed "wild mushroom tea" and didn't realize that the mushrooms were, in effect, poisonous (maybe they wren't the desired "psylocibin (SP?) but some other kind of f'd up shrooms) then started tripping out...has no reasons to expect a trip...has a nasty bad one (he could ahve taken MANY times the recommended "starter dose" using the brewing method)....he was INSANE for all intents and purposes. I'm not giving him an excuse, or an out....just aying that maybe MAYBE he's not a cold-blooded killer, just a guy with issues that got massively dosed and the reaction was, uh, extreme.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I've never done mushrooms, but if it's anything like acid (which I haven't done, either), then from my understanding, you can have a "good" trip or "bad" trip. The majority of people I know that have done it usually have "bad" trips their first time, but it doesn't ever consist of ******* murdering someone.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

UrbanBounca said:


> I've never done mushrooms, but if it's anything like acid (which I haven't done, either), then from my understanding, you can have a "good" trip or "bad" trip. The majority of people I know that have done it usually have "bad" trips their first time, but it doesn't ever consist of ******* murdering someone.


Quoted for truth. This guy was crazy long before he ever saw a shroom.

Mushrooms make you want to run around giggling and then fingerpaint or something, and if you don't deal with them well, you might get tearful or puke, not kill somebody.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Quoted for truth. This guy was crazy long before he ever saw a shroom.
> 
> Mushrooms make you want to run around giggling and then fingerpaint or something, and if you don't deal with them well, you might get tearful or puke, not kill somebody.


 
What about someone who gives you bad shrooms then you wanna kill them???:confused02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

smokelaw1 said:


> I'm not sure which is worse, that this si what you take from the OP or that I though the same thing.
> 
> I am also thinking if he brewed "wild mushroom tea" and didn't realize that the mushrooms were, in effect, poisonous (maybe they wren't the desired "psylocibin (SP?) but some other kind of f'd up shrooms) then started tripping out...has no reasons to expect a trip...has a nasty bad one (he could ahve taken MANY times the recommended "starter dose" using the brewing method)....he was INSANE for all intents and purposes. I'm not giving him an excuse, or an out....just aying that maybe MAYBE he's not a cold-blooded killer, just a guy with issues that got massively dosed and the reaction was, uh, extreme.


 
Even if you take way over the normal dose it is enough to send you into the darkest hole that you dont want to climb out of. You will want to curl up in a ball and cry...The only thing I can think of is he tried to run off and hide and the other guy tried to stop him and or mess with his mind. Either way Im not buyin the payphone thing lol IM FREAKING OUT MAN!!!


----------



## Hector Lombard (Jun 1, 2010)

Drugs are bad....sounds like something from a movie...what a shame!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

G_Land said:


> Even if you take way over the normal dose it is enough to send you into the darkest hole that you dont want to climb out of. You will want to curl up in a ball and cry...The only thing I can think of is he tried to run off and hide and the other guy tried to stop him and or mess with his mind. Either way Im not buyin the payphone thing lol IM FREAKING OUT MAN!!!


No doubt, but if you weren't expecting the trip, then it's not just "oh boy here we go..." then you're losing your mind. If you are ALREADY unstable, perhaps violent...then I could see it leading to this very, very bad place. That's all I was saying. Yeah, for shrooms to lead to murder...something else is up.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Really a shame this should have played out something more like this situation:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Funny!*

He thinks he's having an overdose and he asks near the end, "What's the score on the Redwings game?". That is FUNNY!


----------

